# REW and Xilica processors



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Any plans to add native support to Xilica processors in EQ section?

I've done EQ:s manually based to REW curves and the result is really good however it's time consuming measure - adjust -measure - adjust... procedure.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try measuring some Xilica filter settings in a loopback and see if any of the currently supported equalisers produce the same filter shape when using the same settings in REW. If you post some of those loopback measurements (with the filter settings recorded in the measurement notes) I can also take a look at them and see if there is a quick way to add support - ideally need a few different settings, e.g. 1kHz centre, -6dB gain and Q = 1, 2 & 5 then the same for -12dB gain, along with info about how many filters the processor supports, gain range and resolution, frequency range and resolution and Q range and resolution.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry for delay of my reply - I've been too busy.

My Xilica is currently on the way to warranty exchange as it wasn't in perfect shape.

I'll make measurements and send You all the possible information as I get a new one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wizard said:


> I've done EQ:s manually based to REW curves and the result is really good however it's time consuming measure - adjust -measure - adjust... procedure.


Apparently you’re unaware of REW’s RTA feature? You can make EQ adjustments and instantly see the results on the graph in real time.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

RTA is familiar tool, but not best possible for my perfectionist attitude. I find sweep measurement -> adjustment -> measurement -> adjustment procedure more accurate especially when playing with Q-values of parametric EQ and actually also when adjusting frequencies below 80 Hz by changing filter center frequencies +/- 1 Hz. The RTA curve is not stable enough for that in room measurements IMHO. I've tested all the REW included EQ devices suggestions, but none of them provided satisfactory results with Xilica and manual adjustment led to best result so far.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wizard said:


> RTA is familiar tool, but not best possible for my perfectionist attitude. I find sweep measurement -> adjustment -> measurement -> adjustment procedure more accurate especially when playing with Q-values of parametric EQ and actually also when adjusting frequencies below 80 Hz by changing filter center frequencies +/- 1 Hz.


I’d be surprised if you are able to hear an audible difference between the two methods. 

On top of that, if you take another measurement in say, 3-4 months you’ll find that your filters are no longer as “perfect” as they were before, due to what might be termed “system instability.” While the measurement platform is stable enough (REW), the transducers involved - the speakers and elements in the measurement microphones - are not. Their diaphragms, cones, windings, etc. contract and expand with humidity and (especially) temperature changes, which will alter their physical (and consequently electrical) properties. As such, when you take a second REW reading a few months later you'll find the graph doesn't look quite like your original one. 

For example, here are three subwoofer measurements I took every two months over a six-month period several years ago. Note the differences between each trace.










Another example. The red trace was generated after letting the measurement mic sit for a half-hour in direct sunlight streaming through a window.










That said, you perhaps could simplify your measurement/filtering technique by using the RTA to get you in the ball park, and then do the adjustment -> measure for fine tuning.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally got Xilica back from service two weeks ago so I try to find time to make reference measurements for possible filter programming. Xilica was on the road 3 months.

I'll be back with measurements...


----------



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmm...I need to have more then 5 posts to send a web-links. I hope this is 5:th...


----------



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok - didn't find any private messaging feature from site so I'll write here.

EDIT: Found PM and sent info about measurements to it....


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Wizard
Any progress in achieving native support for Xilica processors in EQ section? I am following this closely as my Xilica XP4080 will be delivered within 2 weeks and it would helpful if support was available.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Dwight,

I suppose that John Mulchahy may include feature to next major release of REW. Haven't heard anything new considering implementation after sending John reference measurements of Xilica parametric EQ:s.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

An EQ setting for Xilica XP2040 was added in beta 14 in April.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

JohnM said:


> An EQ setting for Xilica XP2040 was added in beta 14 in April.


Yes I see the xp2040 now available in the EQ page. Many thanks John


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

John

I am assuming that I can use the XP2040 EQ settings in REW for XP4080. The 2 processors look very similar


----------



## Kent S (Aug 27, 2013)

Dwight Angus said:


> John
> 
> I am assuming that I can use the XP2040 EQ settings in REW for XP4080. The 2 processors look very similar


The only difference between the two is the number of I/O.


----------



## Nufis (Aug 27, 2013)

Possibly a bit offtopic related to Xilica, but I wonder why Beringer's FBQ2496 and DCX2496 are supported by REW while even more powerful DEQ2496 (which is also remotely programmable) IS NOT?
Should something very tough be hidding behind that decision or just no-one has DEQ (which is very unlikely)...
I'm new to this stuff, so please pardon my ignorance... Or take it as suggestion for future improvement...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

John gets lots of requests for product support. It takes time to get around to all of them. 

I’d agree that the DEQ hasn’t seen much use from home theater enthusiasts. For full range use, the DCX has more features that enthusiasts with active systems want. The DEQ’s RTA feature is redundant for those using REW, and as such a waste of money - not to mention it doesn’t come with a calibrated mic, so it isn’t good for much anyway. For purely subwoofer duty, one can get everything they need from the BFD for about 1/3 the price of the DEQ. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Kent S said:


> The only difference between the two is the number of I/O.


Agreed. The xp2040 is 2 inputs/4 outputs vs xp4080 4 inputs/8 outputs. Everything else looks identical.


----------



## McLuvin (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello, I know this is an old thread but I had a question in regards to Xilica support in REW. I noticed in the EQ settings that the option for the Xilica XP 2040 to "Send Filter Settings to Equaliser" is greyed out. Is that functionality not supported in REW at this time or am I missing something?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Correct, not supported.


----------



## Kent S (Aug 27, 2013)

If any info on the Xilica processors is needed to get it going, please just let me know.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The main limit is time rather than information, just not enough of it...


----------



## McLuvin (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks John... so is the idea to manually add into Xilica what the REW EQ Filters present after setting targets, etc.?


----------

